# Nausea?



## Debs78 (Sep 14, 2011)

HiI have suffered from IBS for as long as I can remember. I am 27.In the past 2 years since having a bad lot of gastroenteritis 2 years ago I feel constantly sick. I have nausea nearly every day at some point in the day. I am either constipated or have diaroeah which wakes me up early morning. I have cramps as well.The doctors just say its my IBS which has got worse and said its stress. What I wanted to know, since I am now very desperate and depressed. Can IBS cause nausea? I have had all sorts of tests including an endoscopy which turned back nothing. I cant plan my life any more. Not just with the diareoh but also the constipation and the nausea.Can IBS cause nausea? alot of the time?Does anyone else have this?Please help I am at my wits end!! I am low all the time and feel like this is my life now.


----------



## melodymsw (Mar 28, 2010)

Yes, IBS can cause nausea! I find that I can have it with either C or D. You need to find a good gastroenterologist who can help advise you on diet. I usually eat really lightly, eat only safe foods during this time, and the nausea goes away after a short time. You have to figure out which foods are causing you problems and eliminate them from your diet.Good Luck!Melody StilesIndianapolis


Debs78 said:


> HiI have suffered from IBS for as long as I can remember. I am 27.In the past 2 years since having a bad lot of gastroenteritis 2 years ago I feel constantly sick. I have nausea nearly every day at some point in the day. I am either constipated or have diaroeah which wakes me up early morning. I have cramps as well.The doctors just say its my IBS which has got worse and said its stress. What I wanted to know, since I am now very desperate and depressed. Can IBS cause nausea? I have had all sorts of tests including an endoscopy which turned back nothing. I cant plan my life any more. Not just with the diareoh but also the constipation and the nausea.Can IBS cause nausea? alot of the time?Does anyone else have this?Please help I am at my wits end!! I am low all the time and feel like this is my life now.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Hon try taking some Ginger Tablets. I find they work very well & quickly on nausea for me.


----------



## Debs78 (Sep 14, 2011)

Thanks guys, I have tried ginger tablets however I feel sick most of my days and cant take them all the time.It does come and go but will hit me throughout the day where I just have to try and sit quite and will last a few hours. Then again on the evening. I have no idea why but its ruining my life. I cant plan to go out in case I feel sick, I cant enjoy a nice drink or be with my family as I feel sick?


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Well when you can't take them try some Ginger tea or flat ginger ale.


----------



## Debs78 (Sep 14, 2011)

BQ said:


> Well when you can't take them try some Ginger tea or flat ginger ale.


Thank you, I never thought of Ginger tea.So can regular nausea be IBS?I obviously have bowl problems. I am mainly constipated for a few days and then have diarreah for a few hours. I never really have a normal bowel movement unless I do alot of excersize. When I am due my period Its so much worse. Constant diareah.I am full of wind. Fizzy drinks and alcohol makes it so much worse?But its mainly the nausea thats the problem as this is constant every day. The irregular bowel comes and goes throughout the week.I only suffer from pain in my left lower stomach/bowel a few times a mmonth. After reading alot of what you guys are going through Im worried the doctor was wrong and its not IBS? As my symtoms are mainly nausea. I mean I am constipated every day but I guess I try and handle that more. maybe its because I cant stand the nausea so I am gettimg hung up on that more than anything.I just never really read that anyone here suffers nausea?


----------



## upsydaisy (Oct 13, 2011)

Nausea is one of my main symptoms. It normally lasts from early to mid morning and can be severe or slight. It causes me to urge like I want to throw up, but I don't. Once I am able to eat something, it will normally calm down and stay away for the rest of the day.


----------



## oddball (Sep 20, 2011)

Nausea is the main symptom I have with IBS. I am on Domperidome for it and it seems to work sometimes. I find I eat little but often my symptons can ease a little.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

I still have nausea come on me for no apparent reason... I always have Ginger Caps in the house.


----------



## Christa Jones (Nov 9, 2011)

During nausea, really it feels like a dark cloud is hovering all around. Sometimes nausea even induces vomiting and rarely you vomit, but most of the time you actually don't vomit, but you have the urge to. That feeling is very scary.Most of the times it happens when you eat solid food. And rarely an IBS patient suffer from nausea almost all times of the day irregardless of whatever eaten.


----------

